# Require help programing a MH1210W thermostat



## HairyKiore (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi...I require help urgently to program a MH1210w Thermostat...I just want it to control a Ceramic heat bulb to maintain a heat of aprox 23 -24 C.......I have programed a STC-1000 but although this looks similar I just cannot get my head round this one ....Any help would be very much appreciated.... Hk


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

First, thanks for including a good drawing/schematic. It speeds up thing immeasurably.

By what I can tell:
HC=heat
d= not sure; I would leave as default (I can't read the "explain").
LS=20c
HS= this needs to be set for whatever the highest temperature you want this to ever operate at.
PU=if you want a delay. For now, I would set at 0.
CA- this is if you have calibrated the unit and you know if there is a correction. Otherwise, set at 0.
AT=I would leave default at off.

Now... the relay on this controller can only handle so many amps. You may want to use a secondary relay to operate the light.

Now, (my 2nd now  ) once you set this up, you need to watch this carefully to assure the control system operates as it should. It's possible that... say your setpoint is, 25C. If you turn the heat on and it heats up, it may not ever go back down to 25C, or take forever to do so. Simply because there is no cooling. So, be prepared to have some challenges controlling at a low heat setpoint.

You adjust your setpoint by using the up/down arrows.


----------

